
Has anyone used a software called gifcam or similar? - kisna72
http://blog.bahraniapps.com/gifcam/

I am looking for a software that does what gifcam does, except I am too worried about downloading it because a lot of people online have claimed it has some sort of malware. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/software/comments/1fj6yf/psa_if_you_downloaded_gifcam_a_program_that_was/

How do you guys create gifs for tutorials etc? Is there any alternative to gifcam? Paid version is OK. 

Thanks in advance for your time. 
======
kisna72
I was thinking of downloading the software but upon some research I came upon
this thread:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/software/comments/1fj6yf/psa_if_you_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/software/comments/1fj6yf/psa_if_you_downloaded_gifcam_a_program_that_was/)

Also, the Cnet's download page has some comments stating that the software has
malware.

Has anyone used a similar software? I am looking for alternatives. How do you
guys create gifs for say Tutorials etc?

Thanks in advance for your time.

~~~
Nadya
From your link:

 _> I thought I had tested both but it turns out I must have tested the one
from gifcam.net three times instead of the third time being the
bahraniapps.com one. If you downloaded the file from bahraniapps.com (the link
in the creator's post), you should be okay._

An important distinction and reason to only download from the creator rather
than an unaffiliated 3rd party. I also wouldn't download from CNet
(untrustworthy place full of malware IMO) as I imagine gifcam.net is the one
who submitted the download there. Although I don't take him for his word -
it's important that he is aware of the issue and suggests to _only_ download
it from _his official page_.

 _> Note: GifCam comes free from any harmful/adware software. I found some
websites hosting GifCam and bundling it with malware/adware/toolbars..make
sure to get it from this official webpage latest version 5.0._

GifCam from bahraniapps is fine, I've been using it, and nothing has ever
shown up in any of my scans.

* I am not affiliated with GifCam in any way and am only a user of the software.

~~~
kisna72
I am glad to know you have been using it without any problems. Definitely
gives me confidence.

